# Mounting transom mount transducer in hull...



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Just curious how many of you guys have done this and what was the results performance wise? Did it still register depth at speed etc. I recently purchased a new GPS unit for my boat and am strongly considering this.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Wouldn't be in the way if you dragged across the sandbar?


Edit- Oh I gotch now. I am not sure if it will even read since the fiberglass may be blocking the signal.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

sickz284u said:


> Just curious how many of you guys have done this and what was the results performance wise? Did it still register depth at speed etc. I recently purchased a new GPS unit for my boat and am strongly considering this.



Really depends on your hull construction (ie materials and shape). The transducer is going to have a hard time if you accidentally mount it over an area of variable thickness. Best way to find out is to do a trial run before permanently mounting anything.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

YnR said:


> Really depends on your hull construction (ie materials and shape). The transducer is going to have a hard time if you accidentally mount it over an area of variable thickness. Best way to find out is to do a trial run before permanently mounting anything.


If the hull is cored, then it won't work at all.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

You bought a Fury right? Go straight to the source and bounce your question off Adam. They do this all the time in their skiffs and can tell you how and where to mount the transducer.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I did it, then removed it and mounted it on the transom. I realized that the water temperature is more important to me than the depth. Now I almost never use my finder.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> If the hull is cored, then it won't work at all.



I've had a foam filled and a cored hull where it has worked fine even when cruising. No way to know until you try it out.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Get rid of the transom mount and get a thru hull transducer.
This is the transducer i have on my skiff. shoot thru hull with water temp

*Lowrance 106-89*
Shoot-Thru-Hull

This is what it looks like
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Low...&ad_type=pla&gclid=CNOXnMmh7s0CFQqoaQodDy8FKA


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Contact ECC, they will guide you on where to mount the thru hull transducer


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Spoke with Kevin today. Boat will most likely go to east cape soon and I'll just let them do the install.


----------

